# I finally caught a KEEPER!!



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

My wife throughly outfished me an everyone else on a boat in Virginia last week so I was really hoping for justice this week. We stopped at the new pier in Somers Point..the tide was too low so we caught some crabs for bait and headed for the T-jetty. Got a few good hits but a guy to the right landed the only keeper tog of the day. So back up too the pier...someone was nice enough to leave cut mackerel and paired with a squid strip..BAM!! a nice 22"flounder.
It felt good to finally hook-up with a nice fish. I fish for the fresh air and the HIT so I felt no reason to keep it. A few pictures for keepsake and that fellow was back in the water. Hopefully the best is yet to come.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

CONGRATS SOUNDS LIKE A NICE FISH


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Way to go woodie on the BIGGIN you caught.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice great job woodie!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings woodie!

Send that pic in for posting when you get it back! Haven't caught any fluke over 17 inches as of this date, and I'm basically fishing the same waters you were. Hoping to nail a true "flukezilla" during the extended season....

That new pier is a beauty, with all the creature comforts.... Try it next month for blackfish and stripers. You may just bump into me!


----------

